# I cant believe how sad I am -results



## Mum2M (May 15, 2016)

I literay just started this journey at 40. Why i waited so long beats me...i keep kicking myself . I have a 6+ DS and had miscarriages at 32wks etc..My hubby and I havent lives in the same continent in 5 years..we woild have started earlier i expect..full of regret and questioning all my decisions now  My DS recently started asking for a sibling..ah thats why..Anyway my results came in FSH 8.7. Lh 14.5...been reading these up..possibly PCOS i gather..TV scan says everything ok..planning to go to GP and ask for androgen tests. Last night i received my AMH home test result..less than 0.2. I am gutted...i feel so bad.i know its silly but i feel like theres no hope now. My worry is if i feel so bad now..how would i cope with any bfn down the line. Should i just focus on my precious boy and stop now..Use the money for a fab summer hol and the rest to his bank acct. As i write i really feel silly ungrateful but i really had to tell my self to liven up..esp as my DS is so full of beans 24/7. I am going to do an AFC and another AMH(am in denial i know..but not a home test this time)..hycosy or hsg. 
I feel slightly better after this rant, now i see why some clinics olhave psychologists on hand. Ok i will stop now cant speak to family yet, happy to have this platform...off to work...#shakeitoffgirl#
Å


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

You have good fsh though so I wouldn't rule it out yet. I don't know much about home amh tests, but what accuracy do they advertise? However, even with this your AFC will tell you more: Lots of clinics don't do AMH or hold them in much esteem.

We have a secondary IF area so maybe have a look there and you will find other ladies in your position.

Good luck for your other tests, but I would try and disregard your amh result for now until you have your afc result.

Xxx


----------



## Mum2M (May 15, 2016)

Thanks cloudy, just been readying the secondary IF thread...quite hopeful now


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Check your follicle count.in the meantime, start taking vitamins,omega fish oil, abstain from alcohol,dugar, refuce caffein. You really dont know whats there for you. A friend of mine had issues with eggs and the dr told her rhat even gonal f wasnt helping a lot. They were not going for ivf but for azplanned intercourse. Her advantage was rhat her husband was in mid 30s but really strong and healthy. So, the dr told her she wasnt optimistic, but to try the planned intercourse anyway.....she got the twins!
So, you never know what God's plan for you is..do your best


----------



## Mum2M (May 15, 2016)

Oh wow cosmopolitan..thats fab..so happy for them and twins to boot..did they take any drugs..or went 'naturale'?
Booked scan at create to get to the bottom of this. Starting healthy diet tomortow ...thanks...my DH wants us to try the planned intercourse


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Because ahe had issues with eggs (i guess it was size and maturation), she took gonal f only. However,she was not responding as expected and even got a bit overstimulated,so the dr told here there were no high hopes, but no harm to try planned intercourse and voila-twins!


----------



## Nataz60 (Mar 17, 2015)

Mum2M don't give up hope     take your vitamins and read the book "It Starts with an Egg" it will give you some ideas on how to boost your egg quality and get your DH to take vits too! Best of luck


----------



## Mum2M (May 15, 2016)

Thanks Ladies..so grateful for the replies...give me hope


----------

